# Modular Plugins Question



## tressie5 (May 15, 2022)

Hi all. The good news: Several, if not all, VSTi modular synths (Cardinal Rack, Voltage Modular, SoloRack, CV-1, etc) won't allow you to attach cables (_out _from one module -> _in_ to another) where they don't belong. The bad news (to me) is they do allow patching cables into places where either no sound emerges or you just get a click. How come they don't just gray out or prevent inputs that you shouldn't use?


----------

